# Has anyone tried the BeBook?



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Just wondering how it compared to the Kindle.  

                  --Tbb


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The brand is also known as the Astak and a few other names.  I bought the Pocket Pro and sent it back after the first week.  Not intuitive in the least.  Most functions took way too many steps to accomplish.  Buttons took several pushes to get them to work.  Annoying!  
Kindle and Sony are so much better ereaders.
Check out reviews over on Mobileread, but take all information from the corporation sales staff with a grain of salt.  Recently someone had one up for sale used and had a hard time reselling it.


----------



## tanatosan (Jan 30, 2010)

Heard Sony e-Book Reader has problem with glare. Is that true?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sony's have glare problems with their touch screen offerings I believe.  From my limited exposure to one I also noticed the sunken screen that allowed for the screen to be lit from the sides also had an effect on the sharpness of the text for me.  I think it's a personal thing.  You can check out Sony readers pretty easily though at most bookstores and judge them in person.


----------

